
Rethinking Churchill (Part II) - srean
https://www.orfonline.org/expert-speak/rethinking-churchill-part-ii/
======
aurizon
The Churchill government ended WW2 in an instant. Troops came home and were
laid off after being paid. No welfare, no unemployment insurance. The UK went
down economically in a near vertical dive. The pound was devalued from $4.80
to $2.80 and there was zero funds injected. Next election went hard labor
socialist and killed the country for decades. It was not until Thatcher went
toe to toe with the unions(like Reagan did to the flight controllers) who went
on strike after strike to keep workers in mined out coalmines in what were
called feather beds (No work, full pay until retirement). The people at large
were on her side and she was right. Britain went back to growth again. That
said, Churchill was the right man for the war effort. He was from the monied
class and workers were dirt under his feet = voted out.Education stopped at
14, only a few wemt on to higher education - this has changed, 16 now and
better education than the USA now. Britain and all the colonial powers ran
their empires for maximum $$ goes home. Native workers were menials, never
trained to govern at all (some exceptions here). The managers all left in
short order in all these old empires and strong man rule started all over the
place. These strong men acted like the British, Belgians, Germans etc and
raped their own countries = maximum to swiss banks - nothing to the people.
Places like Zimbabwe and South AFrica did better, but soon were ruined as
well. Now China has it's foot in man of those places - soon blood will flow...

